# Solved: SMC Router Login Failure



## TechDude11 (Aug 5, 2007)

Hey all,

I have this SMCWBR14-G Wireless Router , with the config address of http://192.168.2.1 The login screen for the config asks for the password. I have forgotten my old password. Hence, I did a RESET on the router and then entered the default password "smcadmin" but the password was not accepted.

Here's what else I have done so far: 
1. tried other passwords such as "admin" and leaving the field blank (suggested by SMC) 
2. cleared cache, including DNS cache through ipconfig /flushdns and reboot
3. disabling all antivirus software and firewall (Windows' own, Avast antivirus, and Comodo firewall)

Yet all of the above tries have not allowed me to log in. Does anyone have any ideas?

I am using Dell Inspiron 1501 laptop with AMD Athlon x2 TK53 1.7 Ghz with 1 g ram and XP Pro SP3.

Thanks


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I would say that you probably didn't do the reset correctly. It should set everything back to the default if you do it correctly. There isn't much more we can really tell you other than doing the reset.


----------



## TechDude11 (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks. I wasn't too sure if the RESET worked myself. The instruction said to hold the button for 10 seconds, however when I held it, the LED lights turned to orange (color of RESET) in less than 5 seconds and then blinked to green (color of working SMC router lights). I have tried again and again by holding it down for longer than 10 seconds. But I'll keep on trying. Thanks again


----------



## TechDude11 (Aug 5, 2007)

I sent an email to SMC yesterday and got a very nice response today telling me another way of resetting the router. So you were right, Squashman, the reset was not done completely. Anyway, I did a new reset and was able to log on. Thanks for the help.


----------



## TechDude11 (Aug 5, 2007)

For those who are having similar problems with a SMC router, here's the instructions that I was given: 

Procedure to do a Hard reset on the router
-------------------------------------------
You would need a PAPER-CLIP or a PIN to reset the router.
To reset the router, unplug all the cables from the back of the router,
except the power cable.
1. Press and hold the RESET button at the back of the router for 15 seconds.
2. After (15 seconds), while holding the reset button, unplug the power cable
from the router for 15 seconds
3. After (15 seconds), while still holding the reset button, plug the power
cable back in to the router.
4. Now, wait for 15 more seconds and release the RESET button

If you are still unable to login to the router, repeat the above mentioned
procedure once more.

Note: Resetting the router will erase all the settings made by you in the
router and will restore the router to factory defaults.
--------------------------------------------------------
If the problem still persists, with the power cable plugged into the router,
1. Press and hold (using a PIN or a PAPER CLIP) the Reset button for 5 secs
and then release it.
2. Again press the reset button for 5 secs and release it.
Repeat the above mentioned procedure for 4 Times.

Now open a new Internet explorer and try to login to the router.


----------

